# Milo & Tennis Biscuits help



## Kiff Rooibos (17/10/15)

Howzit all. I'm soon to be jumping into the world of DIY and in addition to a few reliable well-liked recipes I'll be trying out, I would also like to attempt two of my favourite food/drink items in the whole world- Tennis biscuits and a cold glass of Milo.

I have been cooking professionally for the past 10 years between restaurants, Woolies head-office and freelancing worldwide; and my staple comforts when I return home from work, after tasting and smelling what feels like a hundred different things, frequently include my beloved milo and tennis biscuits (and yes, I take tennis biscuits with me when I travel for work)

Any experience or help on this most important undertaking will be greatly appreciated  Many thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox (17/10/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Howzit all. I'm soon to be jumping into the world of DIY and in addition to a few reliable well-liked recipes I'll be trying out, I would also like to attempt two of my favourite food/drink items in the whole world- Tennis biscuits and a cold glass of Milo.
> 
> I have been cooking professionally for the past 10 years between restaurants, Woolies head-office and freelancing worldwide; and my staple comforts when I return home from work, after tasting and smelling what feels like a hundred different things, frequently include my beloved milo and tennis biscuits (and yes, I take tennis biscuits with me when I travel for work)
> 
> Any experience or help on this most important undertaking will be greatly appreciated  Many thanks.


that sounds really like a great idea tricky but great i think milo is a malty milk and chocolate combo of sorts tennis biscuit could be tricky as well but i thing Graham cracker clear is close or maybe cinnamon cookie but i find the cinnamon a bit strong in the concentrate


----------



## stevie g (17/10/15)

Don't forget the coconut lol. Let us know if you succeed I also love tennis biscuits.


----------



## stevie g (17/10/15)

Going on what eequinox said you probably want sweetner; sucralose 2% and cocoa flavour as well. Not cinnamon though.


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (17/10/15)

Thanks guys. I'm thinking these two will keep me busy getting them right. To avoid any confusion, I would like to make these as two separate juices. I need these two juices in my life. I won't stop until I am content


----------



## stevie g (17/10/15)

Just out of interest what do you Vape on?.


----------



## Eequinox (17/10/15)

Sprint said:


> Going on what eequinox said you probably want sweetner; sucralose 2% and cocoa flavour as well. Not cinnamon though.


i agree just had a rethink about the cinnamon


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (17/10/15)

Sprint said:


> Just out of interest what do you Vape on?.


At the moment, mainly using Koopor Mini with a combination of drippers (velocity, sapor) and a Goblin Mini. Running all tanks and drippers with titanium. I use a simple evod style vape in the morning (vapemob titan tanks).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (17/10/15)

hmmm.. i remember seeing somewhere that a forum member has a tennis biscuit DIY, forget who.

Anyway now i'm inspired to try myself.. tennis anyone??


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (17/10/15)

method1 said:


> hmmm.. i remember seeing somewhere that a forum member has a tennis biscuit DIY, forget who.
> 
> Anyway now i'm inspired to try myself.. tennis anyone??


I would love to get my hands on some of that juice. I will pay handsomely with hamburgers or cash if preferred. Any updates on your new juice? As soon as its stocked, I'm grabbing me a bottle together with a 100ml DDD.


----------



## method1 (17/10/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> I would love to get my hands on some of that juice. I will pay handsomely with hamburgers or cash if preferred. Any updates on your new juice? As soon as its stocked, I'm grabbing me a bottle together with a 100ml DDD.



Just mixed it up, about to give it the shake-n-vape test.


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (17/10/15)

method1 said:


> Just mixed it up, about to give it the shake-n-vape test.


Great stuff! Looking forward to it. If you nail the Tennis Biscuits before I do, put me down for a few big bottles when they're ready


----------



## method1 (17/10/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Great stuff! Looking forward to it. If you nail the Tennis Biscuits before I do, put me down for a few big bottles when they're ready



pity you aren't in JHB, we could beta test together 

some definite tennis action going on here, one love.

will have to buy a pack later and compare


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (17/10/15)

method1 said:


> pity you aren't in JHB, we could beta test together
> 
> some definite tennis action going on here, one love.
> 
> will have to buy a pack later and compare


That would be first prize. I'll be sure to pull past your way with any attempts of Tennis Biscuits if I pass through JHB for work in the future. I reckon I'll whip up a batch of tennis biscuit ice-cream sandwiches a bit later to satisfy my needs.

Hope your first attempt is a good one.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## method1 (17/10/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> That would be first prize. I'll be sure to pull past your way with any attempts of Tennis Biscuits if I pass through JHB for work in the future. I reckon I'll whip up a *batch of tennis biscuit ice-cream sandwiches* a bit later to satisfy my needs.
> 
> Hope your first attempt is a good one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (17/10/15)

For beta testing I'll even drive to Joburg if I where you


----------



## Silver (17/10/15)

Hi @Kiff Rooibos 
I have very little DIY experience so cannot advise you but I wish you luck in your endeavours
With your background and experience I am sure you are going to come up with something great!

I like the idea of Milo and i also like Tennis Biscuits a lot.


----------



## Paulie (17/10/15)

Ive already tried a brilliant Tennis Biscuits @Yiannaki has made one that is brilliant so its possible to make but i fear the milo might be tricky as im still yet to try a choc type vape that i dont get sick of after 5 toots so let us know if you can get it right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (17/10/15)

Paulie said:


> Ive already tried a brilliant Tennis Biscuits @Yiannaki has made one that is brilliant so its possible to make but i fear the milo might be tricky as im still yet to try a choc type vape that i dont get sick of after 5 toots so let us know if you can get it right


i agree the chocolate is very harsh/rich and the two attempts i have done taste great but kills coils and cotton in no time


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (17/10/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Kiff Rooibos
> I have very little DIY experience so cannot advise you but I wish you luck in your endeavours
> With your background and experience I am sure you are going to come up with something great!
> 
> I like the idea of Milo and i also like Tennis Biscuits a lot.


Thanks. I'm sure I'll need all the help I can get with these two. This style of product development is completely new for me but I do enjoy a good challenge.


Paulie said:


> Ive already tried a brilliant Tennis Biscuits @Yiannaki has made one that is brilliant so its possible to make but i fear the milo might be tricky as im still yet to try a choc type vape that i dont get sick of after 5 toots so let us know if you can get it right


Would love to try out some of @Yiannaki Tennis Biscuit. Did a thread search and found that there are a few of you guys who have been lucky enough to try it out. Sounds like he has a winner.

Milo and Tennis Biscuits both have a wonderful savoury (bordering on salty) maltiness to them which is very addictive. Needless to say I'm very keen to have a good bash at these two. Speaking from experience, it's extremely rewarding producing an accurate food product from your thoughts; I'm sure this will be just as rewarding and fun if I get it right.

I have a few juices that I'd like to create, but these top my list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Thanks. I'm sure I'll need all the help I can get with these two. This style of product development is completely new for me but I do enjoy a good challenge.
> 
> Would love to try out some of @Yiannaki Tennis Biscuit. Did a thread search and found that there are a few of you guys who have been lucky enough to try it out. Sounds like he has a winner.
> 
> ...


He certainly did nail it, but he's not parting with the recipe, I've tried


----------



## Jakey (17/10/15)

Paulie said:


> Ive already tried a brilliant Tennis Biscuits @Yiannaki has made one that is brilliant so its possible to make but i fear the milo might be tricky as im still yet to





BumbleBee said:


> He certainly did nail it, but he's not parting with the recipe, I've tried



Ive tried my ass off too. He knows hes sitting on gold atm. Calling @Yiannaki. if you dont plan on sharing the recipe , you better go into mass production. 2 pulls of that juice changed me over to a biscuit lover. Been chasing that flavour ever since

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SHiBBY (17/10/15)

I need to start getting into DIY. Been hitting the dripper hard this weekend and watched many expensive ml's of juice go up in...welll... vape.

I still think these tennis and milo juices need to be combined into one glorious nom


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (17/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> He certainly did nail it, but he's not parting with the recipe, I've tried





Jakey said:


> Ive tried my ass off too. He knows hes sitting on gold atm. Calling @Yiannaki. if you dont plan on sharing the recipe , you better go into mass production. 2 pulls of that juice changed me over to a biscuit lover. Been chasing that flavour ever since


Not going to even try asking a man @Yiannaki to part with the recipe to his holy elixir  Especially to a complete stranger. Would love to purchase a bottle or three though. I hate knowing that its out there but can't get my hands on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Not going to even try asking a man @Yiannaki to part with the recipe to his holy elixir  Especially to a complete stranger. Would love to purchase a bottle or three though. I hate knowing that its out there but can't get my hands on it.


Yip, I think there are quite a few of us trying to get some out of him, we should start a club

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/10/15)

Tennis biscuit is definitely doable. The Castle Long clone without the Kentucky Bourbon is close to a tennis biscuit.

But Milo will be a mission, if it's even possible. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (19/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Tennis biscuit is definitely doable. The Castle Long clone without the Kentucky Bourbon is close to a tennis biscuit.
> 
> But Milo will be a mission, if it's even possible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Do you perhaps have a link to the specific Castle Long clone you mentioned? Busy compiling my flavour shopping list at the moment. Many thanks.

Also googled the inter-web and found this. Not much info though; I feel it might be Malaysian/Philippino:


----------



## BumbleBee (19/10/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Do you perhaps have a link to the specific Castle Long clone you mentioned? Busy compiling my flavour shopping list at the moment. Many thanks.
> 
> Also googled the inter-web and found this. Not much info though; I feel it might be Malaysian/Philippino:
> 
> View attachment 37378


Nice find! But I see a horrible trademark violation happening right there, if they do that then what's in the bottle


----------



## Puff Daddy (19/10/15)

try gram crackers, fresh cream, and chocolate flavor concentrates


----------



## method1 (19/10/15)

Yeah it's like that in Thailand, Malaysia etc.

No regard for copyright at all, even seen juices with the "coke" label. 

Of course they probably taste nothing like the original.


----------



## method1 (19/10/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Do you perhaps have a link to the specific Castle Long clone you mentioned? Busy compiling my flavour shopping list at the moment. Many thanks.
> 
> Also googled the inter-web and found this. Not much info though; I feel it might be Malaysian/Philippino:
> 
> View attachment 37378



http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/58929/Castle+Long+Clone+V2

Assume that's the recipe. But it uses TFA coconut extra aka suntan lotion


----------



## rogue zombie (19/10/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Do you perhaps have a link to the specific Castle Long clone you mentioned? Busy compiling my flavour shopping list at the moment. Many thanks.



Here's the mentioned clone - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/58929/Castle+Long+Clone+V2
If you do use it, I would lower the Acetyl P to 1.5. And maybe add some Graham Cracker for crunch.

But like I said, it's similar to a tennis biscuit.


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (19/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Nice find! But I see a horrible trademark violation happening right there, if they do that then what's in the bottle





method1 said:


> Yeah it's like that in Thailand, Malaysia etc.
> 
> No regard for copyright at all, even seen juices with the "coke" label.
> 
> Of course they probably taste nothing like the original.


I thought as much. That part of Asia is known to have a bit of a carefree cowboy culture. Oh ja, they also dig eating dogs. Sies

Thanks for the link @method1. As promised; My Sunday fix of Tennis Biscuit, Milo, homemade Dulche de Leche ice-cream sandwich:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1 (19/10/15)




----------



## Kiff Rooibos (19/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Here's the mentioned clone - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/58929/Castle+Long+Clone+V2
> If you do use it, I would lower the Acetyl P to 1.5. And maybe add some Graham Cracker for crunch.
> 
> But like I said, it's similar to a tennis biscuit.


Thanks. All the help is much appreciated.


----------



## rogue zombie (19/10/15)

That looks delicious 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (19/10/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> I thought as much. That part of Asia is known to have a bit of a carefree cowboy culture. Oh ja, they also dig eating dogs. Sies
> 
> Thanks for the link @method1. As promised; My Sunday fix of Tennis Biscuit, Milo, homemade Dulche de Leche ice-cream sandwich:
> 
> ...


You suck!

I'm Banting


----------



## method1 (19/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> You suck!
> 
> I'm Banting



What's the problem? It's about 99% (not) protein & fat!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wyvern (19/10/15)

@Kiff Rooibos - I would be a happy taste tester if you need one - for the milo flavour  Good luck! I myself am not a huge coconut flavour fan, so you can keep the tennis biscuits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (19/10/15)

Apologies to all the banters out there. They are f-ing delicious. They're going really well with a Yirgacheffe double espresso and some Castle Long in the Goblin Mini


----------



## BumbleBee (19/10/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Apologies to all the banters out there. They are f-ing delicious. They're going really well with a Yirgacheffe double espresso and some Castle Long in the Goblin Mini


No offence taken Kiff, we're used to temptation


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (19/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> No offence taken Kiff, we're used to temptation


FWIW, I've seen some fascinating transformations with family and clients using the banting lifestyle. My old man has lost 16 kgs in 10 months. Not my cup of tea though. I have a sweet tooth and I also love fruit.


----------



## Eequinox (19/10/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> I thought as much. That part of Asia is known to have a bit of a carefree cowboy culture. Oh ja, they also dig eating dogs. Sies
> 
> Thanks for the link @method1. As promised; My Sunday fix of Tennis Biscuit, Milo, homemade Dulche de Leche ice-cream sandwich:
> 
> ...


dude that's just plain @#$%^ evil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/10/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> FWIW, I've seen some fascinating transformations with family and clients using the banting lifestyle. My old man has lost 16 kgs in 10 months. Not my cup of tea though. I have a sweet tooth and I also love fruit.


That's awesome 

Check us out here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/banting.t3040/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (19/10/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> I thought as much. That part of Asia is known to have a bit of a carefree cowboy culture. Oh ja, they also dig eating dogs. Sies
> 
> Thanks for the link @method1. As promised; My Sunday fix of Tennis Biscuit, Milo, homemade Dulche de Leche ice-cream sandwich:
> 
> ...


I do the same but instead of condensedmilk I add golden syrup, also put a bit of cinnamon and some nesquick.


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (19/10/15)

Jakey said:


> I do the same but instead of condensedmilk I add golden syrup, also put a bit of cinnamon and some nesquick.


Ice cream sandwiches are the bomb. Good to have a few in stock over the summer. I was a big fan of Ola Sandwices before they went extinct here in SA. Still readily available throughout Europe though. Grab one whenever i see them while working abroad.

I boiled the condensed milk in the tin for three and a half hours. Gotta love Dulche de Leche.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

